
Tidal forces are gravitational waves - lottamus
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614874/tidal-forces-carry-the-mathematical-signature-of-gravitational-waves/
======
nobrains
I think what they are saying is that the time lag of tides from the passing of
the moon can be used as another detector of gravitational waves.

